# What's up with Pink?



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Am I the only one who doesn't care about or want a pink bow, or pink accessories?????


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

sounds like someone wants to "NAG"...LOL.....


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't, But my wife likes her pink accessories though :teeth:

I would shoot one though, color doesn't matter other than personal preference, most animals are color blind. Wouldn't bother me one bit to hunt with a neon pink bow but it wouldn't be the color of choice for me.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

A lot of that pink supports a super good cause! Worthy of buying for the donation IMO!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Breast Cancer Supporter*



Killratio said:


> A lot of that pink supports a super good cause! Worthy of buying for the donation IMO!


Yes and proud of it!!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pink is traditionally a color associated to the female gender. Don't know how or why but it just is and most men wont go near it. In a sport mostly dominated by men, some women might see it as their safety line to staying girly while still being a bit tomboyish. Then again they just might actually like the color. If you don't like pink then simply don't buy it. I personally hate the color red, oh well.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a pink bow for a while and my nickname stated being pinky. So it kinda stuck but my bows wont be pink just the accessories!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I personaly didnt like the color pink much til our daughter was born.. Now pink is part of life for me. And I have added some to my archery gear too. Not as much now as last yr. But I have the wrist sling with pink deer tracks on it on my blacked out bow. Thinkin of putin my pink bowjax on it too.. But pink is a personal preferance and as metioned before, pink represents a good cause in Breast cancer awarness. But also as said before.. IF U DONT LIKE PINK DONT USE IT. but everyone has their preference.. If not this sport along with all others would be so cookie cutter boring.. Like I have said many times "shoot what U like and screw what everyone else says/thinks". lol


----------



## dayhiker1990 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the color pink...but my new bow is reg. camo.:sad: I think it is a personal preference. I think it is in all of what you like...in my opinion, a color doesn't define our gender.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thinking about pink FOBs and Pink wraps for my hunting arrows... Pink is easily the most visible color in the woods to the human eye... even more so than blaze orange.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*No Worries*

Nag, you aren't the only person! Personally, I'd rather accessorize my bow in any other color than pink. I've never been a pink person, but I don't think there is anything wrong with the people who are... just that there might be a limit to too much pink... :tongue:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wasnt much of a pink fan either. But I did have pink and blue strings put on my blue alphamax which really looked sweet! I also started carrying a pink victory arrow to support the pink arrow project for breast cancer. That disease has hit close to home to I take the color in association with the cause. Pink bows are to much for me. Some of the pink bows out their look like they have been dipped in pepto bismol...lol


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

goofyswife2788 said:


> I wasnt much of a pink fan either. But I did have pink and blue strings put on my blue alphamax which really looked sweet! I also started carrying a pink victory arrow to support the pink arrow project for breast cancer. That disease has hit close to home to I take the color in association with the cause. Pink bows are to much for me. Some of the pink bows out their look like they have been dipped in pepto bismol...lol


I totaly agree. The only reason I had the pink camo sidekick was that it was a very very light powder like pink color. And that camo looked better then the regular camo on that bow,D even said so ..lol.. But I personaly dont like the HOT pink bows. Thats me though


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm with you, Nag. I don't like most pink bows, but I have seen a few that I have to admit look smoking hot. TTCurlGirl happens to have one that looks great. But it is personal preference. My 3D set up is black, green and silver; so I fully understand that a bow should be pretty  and that it should reflect on your personality a little. So pick your favorite color and run with it. 

This, of course, is for target or 3D bows. I still think hunting bows should be regular camo.


----------



## NCChick (Apr 18, 2010)

MN_Chick said:


> I'm with you, Nag. I don't like most pink bows, but I have seen a few that I have to admit look smoking hot. TTCurlGirl happens to have one that looks great. But it is personal preference. My 3D set up is black, green and silver; so I fully understand that a bow should be pretty  and that it should reflect on your personality a little. So pick your favorite color and run with it.
> 
> This, of course, is for target or 3D bows. I still think hunting bows should be regular camo.



I agree...I actually like most solid colors, except pink...I thought I would like pink, but it is not my favorite....I DO like pink accessories though, especially with solid black....and I totally agree that hunting bows should be camo, or at least not shiny....


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Yes and proud of it!!!


I am with ya, pink means more to me than just my favorite color. I am a HUGE Susan Komen breast cancer awareness supporter!!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I think pink is an ok color but there are alot of pink bows. Most of the pink bows on here are pretty sweet though. Personally, I prefer other colors.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

If you dont like pink then dont by it...


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Montana girl said:


> If you dont like pink then dont by it...



:set1_applaud:


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

pink_mohntr said:


> I am with ya, pink means more to me than just my favorite color. I am a HUGE Susan Komen breast cancer awareness supporter!!!!



Amen sister!

Pink became a big part of my life 5 years ago when I started walking in the Susan G Komen 3-Day for the cure...in honor of my aunt who is a Breast Cancer Survivor. Then we lost a teammate 10 days before the 2007 event due to breast cancer, and I have a very good friend who just finished her chemo and is going through radiation for breast cancer...so pink means even more to me now. If I could...I would switch all my accessories to violet now...but unlike pink...not everyone is aware of what cause that color stands for. 

Besides that, I don't know why it matters what color someone's bow or accessories are. They bought it and should be able to personalize it for themselves. Let's be glad we all don't like the same thing.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a pink bow and I accessorized it with blue to support both breast cancer and prostate cancer. I now have a different bow, it is all black with some orange so I am accenting with orange and pink on this one (they just happen to be my favorite colors too). But like others have said, if you don't like pink, then don't sweat it. It is your bow and you need to make it how YOU want it, not like how someone else wants it.


----------



## edr (May 19, 2009)

*pink bows*

I'ma lady and I don't like pink on bows or anything..I just bought a hoyt vixcen and got it camo...just because we are female does'nt mean everything has to be pink...As soon as I walked into the archery shop the salesman was showing me hot pink bows I said no thank you i'll take it in camo..


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

*rawr*



edr said:


> I'ma lady and I don't like pink on bows or anything..I just bought a hoyt vixcen and got it camo...just because we are female does'nt mean everything has to be pink...As soon as I walked into the archery shop the salesman was showing me hot pink bows I said no thank you i'll take it in camo..



I have yet to have that happen, thankfully. I think I would probably just turn and walk back out the door. There is nothing wrong with the color pink; however, when a sales person is already making assumption about me, just because I'm a girl... it'll crossover into other areas too.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

kimmiedawn said:


> I totaly agree. The only reason I had the pink camo sidekick was that it was a very very light powder like pink color. And that camo looked better then the regular camo on that bow,D even said so ..lol.. But I personaly dont like the HOT pink bows. Thats me though


I'm with Kimmie on this one...there are pink bows that just rub me the wrong way with their pinkness... I have the pink parker sidekick... I like its subtle powder pink... most people don't notice the pink unless I set it down in the leaves or next to someone else's bow... I like the feminine touch it adds to such a manly pursuit... there is a joke going around over here that I don't kill deer and squirrels with my bow.... I pink them... and when I shoot my bow it makes a pink.... pink... pink... sound :shade:


----------



## LK2008 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry ladies not a pink girl. I guess I like to stand out with skills rather than having a pink bow.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

my first bow I had pink accessories on it, mixed with teal. I loved it. I'm not a huge pink girl but I have absolutely no issue with people who love pink. Personal choice.

I still shoot with a pink ribbon arm guard cover. My mother died of breast cancer last year, so the breast cancer awareness pink is very dear to my heart. I just have pieces that I like to use in pink and others I don't. 

To each their own. :blob1:


----------



## LK2008 (Mar 8, 2009)

I should add that I have a pink breast cancer ribbon tattooed to my ankle. My mother and grandmother both had breast cancer. That is a great tribute to have in a bow.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I love pink and camo together! My bow is camo with pink and balck accessories. I think it looks hot. I say do whatever makes you happy and shoot well!


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

edr said:


> I'ma lady and I don't like pink on bows or anything..I just bought a hoyt vixcen and got it camo...just because we are female does'nt mean everything has to be pink...As soon as I walked into the archery shop the salesman was showing me hot pink bows I said no thank you i'll take it in camo..


Right on!!!!! 
See that's exactly what I'm talking about.
A lot of salesmen will immediately try to steer us to the "girly" equipment and not takes us seriously.
Don't get me wrong, I personally have no problem with someone who wants their gear all pinked up....but it's not for me.


And on a one other note, I too am a 4 time cancer survior.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

nag said:


> Right on!!!!!
> See that's exactly what I'm talking about.
> A lot of salesmen will immediately try to steer us to the "girly" equipment and not takes us seriously.
> Don't get me wrong, I personally have no problem with someone who wants their gear all pinked up....but it's not for me.
> ...


I don't know that these two things are really related. I don't think its true that women who like pink are not serious about shooting. 

Stepping into an archery shop full of men and camo can be intimidating for a lot of women. Pink helps many of them feel more welcome. Shop owners may be a little misguided in assuming we all like pink, but I think their hearts are usually in the right place.


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

well, since I hate pink AND I am interested in traditional equipment over higher-tech equipment, I own no pink gear... HOWEVER I do want equipment that looks great... like striking wood grains, custom quivers, signature arrows...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

we dont see a lot of pink here and i have no preference for pink.
one of our sons had a preference for the pink mathews ignition a while back , but it was out of our price just being a mathews.

my bow is blue - a hoyt rintec XL bought for a good price second hand and i wouldnt' have cared which colour is was really. my first bow was camo - worst part about camo was i couldn' find it when i put it down in the bush when doing 3d. you wouldnt lose a pink bow.

i personally like white. so if i ever have the opportunity to order a brand new bow i will choose white if its available


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

nag said:


> Right on!!!!!
> See that's exactly what I'm talking about.
> *A lot of salesmen will immediately try to steer us to the "girly" equipment and not takes us seriously.*Don't get me wrong, I personally have no problem with someone who wants their gear all pinked up....but it's not for me.
> 
> ...




I would say that my PINK and black Vicxen is just as serious as a camo Alphamax. I don't see how anything being pink makes the equipment "girly". It's still the same equipment....just a different color.


----------



## highpowerind (Nov 9, 2009)

*No pink*

It's not that I don't like the color pink, just not on my bow. I'm a woman but I'm just not the girly girl type.


----------



## carpshootn (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm an electrician, my thing is I don't mix pink with hunting, fishing, or tools. But that won't stop me from wearing a pink shirt or a hot pink sweatshirt on a job cause I can. Hehe...


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't ya just love a good debate? :smile:


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

edr said:


> I'ma lady and I don't like pink on bows or anything..I just bought a hoyt vixcen and got it camo...just because we are female does'nt mean everything has to be pink...As soon as I walked into the archery shop the salesman was showing me hot pink bows I said no thank you i'll take it in camo..


Just last week I went into a local shop looking for arrows for my boyfriend for his birthday. I looked around a little before one of the guys asked if he could help me. You should have seen his face when I said "Do you carry Gold Tip Pro Hunter 55/75's?" He didn't know, and had to ask another guy to help me, but the look on his face was priceless! I guess he thought because I was a female, I was clueless in a sporting goods store!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_First of all, I agree...if you don't like pink don't buy it just like any other color you don't prefer.

Second of all, just because a woman choses to have pink in her shooting equipment does not mean she isn't as good or *better *than you!

Third, there are alot of men who absolutely love blaze orange...doesn't mean that they are any less of a shooter, it is just what motivates them and is their preference and I haven't seen the attitude between the men on the subject like I have the pink.

Fourth, My favorite color happens to be pink with or without hunting or 3d so naturally, I will lean toward it if available, because it is a cheerful color. I also think my honey likes to make me feel special when he gets me something new in pink, so it is something special we share.

Fifth, don't be so quick to judge someone because you don't prefer something yourself._


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

HuntressInPink said:


> _First of all, I agree...if you don't like pink don't buy it just like any other color you don't prefer.
> 
> Fifth, don't be so quick to judge someone because you don't prefer something yourself._



Sorry, can't read whatever you just posted.The color is way too hard on my eyes


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

hey girls if you dopnt like pink try this on for size










ELECTRIC TEAL PASSION


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_
Here ya go......:darkbeer:

First of all, I agree...if you don't like pink don't buy it just like any other color you don't prefer.

Second of all, just because a woman choses to have pink in her shooting equipment does not mean she isn't as good or better than you!

Third, there are alot of men who absolutely love blaze orange...doesn't mean that they are any less of a shooter, it is just what motivates them and is their preference and I haven't seen the attitude between the men on the subject like I have the pink.

Fourth, My favorite color happens to be pink with or without hunting or 3d so naturally, I will lean toward it if available, because it is a cheerful color. I also think my honey likes to make me feel special when he gets me something new in pink, so it is something special we share.

Fifth, don't be so quick to judge someone because you don't prefer something yourself. _


----------

